# Installation Treiber



## Stephan Zesiger (15. Juli 2002)

Hallo !
Also; hatte die Prügelei satt und SuSE Linux 8.0 pro installiert. Fühle mich jetzt wie an der Weihnachten, als ich meinen ersten Compi gekriegt habe (Danke Dir Holyfield...sorry HollyFly)! Riesen Freude.

Nun aber wird es ernst: muss meine Netzwerkkarte (Lninksys WLAN) konfigurieren. Ich habe den Treiber in einem Verzeichnis abgelegt und glaube zu wissen, dass die ganze Prozedur so ungefähr in 3 Schritten ablaufen muss:
-make config
-make all 
-make install

Was ich gesucht und nicht gefunden habe ist: wie läuft das genau ab, gibt es irgendwo so allgemeine Anweisungen im Stil: wie installiere ich Treiber etc. ?

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe
Skyla


----------



## Christian Fein (15. Juli 2002)

Nun treiber sind bei Linux eher kernelmodule.

Das heisst:
Die meisten Standarttreiber sind fest in den Kernel integriert. Andere müssen bei der Installation als Kernel modul nachgeladen werden.

für dein Problem (Linksys WLAN)
gibts schon ne dicke lösung hier :

http://www.holtmann.org/linux/wlan/


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (16. Juli 2002)

Danke Dir HolyFly!
Habs gestern Nacht versucht, jedoch nicht geschafft. Ist aber nicht so schlimm. Ich denke es liegt aber ganz allgemein daran, dass ich erstmals die Basics sauber aufarbeiten muss. Habe dazu ein wirklich gutes Buch erhalten (Linux-Server von Jörg Holzmann und Jürgen Plate). Werde es anschliessend nochmals versuchen.

Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Juli 2002)

Nun ja 

schau dir mal vor dem Buch noch

http://www.linuxfibel.de

an. Das meiste wird da beschrieben.
Linux Server geht dann wahrscheinlich mehr in die Spezielle richtung.


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (16. Juli 2002)

Hab ich schon gemacht (...ok nicht alles); ist gut geschrieben, aber nicht so gut wie das Manuel SuSE Linux 8.0 Basis, was ich finde perfekt für den Einstieg ist (das hab ich dann auch wirklich gelesen!). Das Buch Linux Server ist in der Tat mehr als nur 'Brushing the surface'. Aber irgendwie habe ich mich jetzt da reingebissen...das ist wohl die Pitbull-Mentalität der Juristen ! :%


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Skyla _
> *... Juristen ! :% *



Da sage ich mal besser nichts zu 

sonst wirds noch


----------

